# possible future projects



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

ok then "doctor" nige got a few for ya,a couple i think i allready know just want conformation...and how the hell do i get micks prediction to work :lol: 
amel het butter and stripe x amel stripe
butter x amel stripe
snow stripe x caramel(unknown hets)
normal stripe het amel /anery x lav het opal think this could be a waste apart from the stripe gene what do you reckon :lol:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Amel het butter/stripe X amel stripe = 

50% Amel Stripe poss het butter (50% chance)
50% Amel het stripe, poss het butter (50% chance). 

Butter X Amel Stripe =

100% Amel het Butter/Stripe.

Snow Stripe X Caramel (assuming NO hidden hets) =

100% Visual Normal who are ALL het Anery, Amel, Snow and Caramel.

Normal Stripe het Amel/Anery X Lav het Opal = 

75% Normal het Lavender, Stripe and poss het Amel (66% chance), Anery (50% chance)
25% Amel het Lavender, Stripe and poss het anery (50% chance)


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

mystic megs predicts you will have a successful and fruitful year, and also the crystal ball says something about 'nice snakes'....

amel het butter and stripe x amel stripe =
25.00% Amelanistic, het. Stripe 
25.00% Amelanistic, het. Caramel, het. Stripe 
25.00% Amelanistic, Stripe 
25.00% Amelanistic, Stripe, het. Caramel 

butter x amel stripe =
100.00% Amelanistic, het. Caramel, het. Stripe

snow stripe x caramel =
100.00% het. Amel, het. Anery, het. Caramel, het. Stripe

normal stripe het amel /anery x lav het opal = 
12.50% het. Lavender, het. Stripe 
25.00% het. Amel, het. Lavender, het. Stripe 
12.50% het. Anery, het. Lavender, het. Stripe 
25.00% het. Amel, het. Anery, het. Lavender, het. Stripe 
12.50% Amelanistic, het. Lavender, het. Stripe 
12.50% Amelanistic, het. Anery, het. Lavender, het. Stripe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

who needs me eh


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

*mystic meg predicts lol*



eeji said:


> mystic megs predicts you will have a successful and fruitful year, and also the crystal ball says something about 'nice snakes'....
> 
> amel het butter and stripe x amel stripe =
> 25.00% Amelanistic, het. Stripe
> ...


ok so heres some more
amel stripe het butter(if they survive) x caramel
amel stripe x lav het opal
butter x caramel
ghost mot stripe x ghost stripe
amel stripe x ultramel


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> who needs me eh


hey i do mate


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> who needs me eh


 
the origonal was intented for you looks like i put it in the wrong place story of my life


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> who needs me eh


and i see what you mean ...id have to keep them all :shock:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nah mate its cool, Ssthisto







vbmenu_register("postmenu_268900", true); 
*Hatchling*
really knows his stuff and writes it better than me anyway lol..
i always seems to confuse people more


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> nah mate its cool, Ssthisto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah have "spoke" to him on "cornsnakes" us version totally cool but id like the uk version too just to test ya


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

twodogs said:


> ok so heres some more
> amel stripe het butter(if they survive) x caramel
> amel stripe x lav het opal
> butter x caramel
> ...


 
see what comes back


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

twodogs said:


> ok so heres some more
> amel stripe het butter(if they survive) x caramel
> amel stripe x lav het opal
> butter x caramel
> ...


Amel stripe het butter X Caramel (no known hets) = 

50% Normal het caramel/amel/stripe
50% Caramel het amel/stripe

Amel Stripe X lav het opal = 

Hey, didn't I answer this one already? 
50% Amel het lavender/stripe
50% Normal het amel/lavender/stripe

Butter X Caramel = 

100% Caramel het amel

Amel Stripe X Ultramel =

50% Amel het stripe
50% Ultramel het stripe

Ghost Mot Stripe X Ghost Stripe 

This one depends. What are you calling a 'motley stripe'? If you're talking about a 'ribbon motley' who is homozygous motley with a striped-looking pattern you'll get one set of possibilities, but if you're talking about an animal who had one motley parent and one stripe parent you'll get another set.

I'll show you the difference between the two:

Ghost "Ribbon Motley" X Ghost Stripe =

100% Ghost Motley het stripe (will appear visually motley of varying patterns).

Ghost Motley Het Stripe X Ghost Stripe =

50% Ghost Motley het stripe (will appear visually motley)
50% Ghost Stripe (does not carry motley)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

twodogs said:


> yeah have "spoke" to him on "cornsnakes" us version totally cool but id like the uk version too just to test ya


Ssthisto is actually not a him... I'm a card-carrying she.

And I'm based in the UK


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Ssthisto is actually not a him... I'm a card-carrying she.
> 
> And I'm based in the UK


 
 ooops sorry bout that hope to see you at the shindig


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok
amel stripe het butter(if they survive) x caramel
50% normal het amel, stripe and butter
50% caramel het amel stripe

amel stripe x lav het opal
50% normal het lavender, amel and stripe, 50% poss het caramel

butter x caramel
all caramel het amel

ghost mot stripe x ghost stripe
50% will be ghost stripe and 50% will be ghost motley het stripe

amel stripe x ultramel
50% ultramel het stripe
50% amel het stripe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah SHE got in there 1st.,
i had to write all my down and copy it one bit at a time thats why lol.. i cant copy and paste the results for some reason


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ok
> amel stripe het butter(if they survive) x caramel
> 50% normal het amel, stripe and butter
> 50% caramel het amel stripe
> ...


 



amel stripe x lav het opal
50% normal het lavender, amel and stripe, 50% poss het caramel

where does the caramel come from????


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ah SHE got in there 1st.,
> i had to write all my down and copy it one bit at a time thats why lol.. i cant copy and paste the results for some reason


 
need a new pc mate


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i must have not reset the calculator when i did it lol.. sounds good though dont it


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ah SHE got in there 1st.,
> i had to write all my down and copy it one bit at a time thats why lol.. i cant copy and paste the results for some reason


 

thanks for highlighting the she payback for the macro  rtfm lol


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i must have not reset the calculator when i did it lol.. sounds good though dont it


ive tried using micks predictor but cant seem to get it to work what am i doing wrong???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ah SHE got in there 1st.,
> i had to write all my down and copy it one bit at a time thats why lol.. i cant copy and paste the results for some reason


*chuckle* I wrote mine out from scratch and don't use the gene predictor programs - I just work out the ratios in my head (and granted, it helps that I'm only doing the VISUAL morph plus the percentage chance an animal is het, rather than the specific chance of a specific het/morph combination).

But I also touch-type, and quickly - remnants of American public school education and a long, long history of using IRC chat rooms where the faster you type the faster you can "talk"


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> *chuckle* I wrote mine out from scratch and don't use the gene predictor programs - I just work out the ratios in my head (and granted, it helps that I'm only doing the VISUAL morph plus the percentage chance an animal is het, rather than the specific chance of a specific het/morph combination).
> 
> But I also touch-type, and quickly - remnants of American public school education and a long, long history of using IRC chat rooms where the faster you type the faster you can "talk"


 

amel stripe x lav het opal
50% normal het lavender, amel and stripe, 50% poss het caramel

where does the caramel come from????
seems nige is so slack lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest it probably IS quicker to do it without programmes lol..


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> to be honest it probably IS quicker to do it without programmes lol..


maybe for you lol but what about the rest of us ????


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> to be honest it probably IS quicker to do it without programmes lol..


 
still ...wheres the caramel coming from???? thought id got the hang of it then you throw a spanner in the works


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well ont worry about me mate, i like to complictae things, so i thought i'd chuck in an extra gene just for the fun of it.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, well ont worry about me mate, i like to complictae things, so i thought i'd chuck in an extra gene just for the fun of it.


thought id left all the tests at school lol...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah me too, wish i''d listened now, bet you do too eh lol..mind you, you went trinity, so i forgive you if you didnt know anyway :razz:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

twodogs said:


> amel stripe x lav het opal
> 50% normal het lavender, amel and stripe, 50% poss het caramel
> 
> where does the caramel come from????
> seems nige is so slack lol


In that particular pairing there *wouldn't* be a possible het caramel unless you knew your Amel Stripe was 100% het Butter.  

Somebody forgot to un-tick a box, didn't they?


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah me too, wish i''d listened now, bet you do too eh lol..mind you, you went trinity, so i forgive you if you didnt know anyway :razz:


well i was supposed to go to trinity spent more time down town than at school  oh happy days


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah we didnt have that luxury being in a village


----------

